# I can't afford to go to Church...



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 28, 2006)

What am I to do in this situation? I'm a member of a church that is ~90 miles away. Gas prices are out of this world, presently, and it doesn't look to improve any time soon. Practically speaking, I cannot AFFORD to go to church every week, as a result. Would it be sinful for me to attend another church here 2-3 times a month, and attend worship at my "home" church 90 miles away the other times (most likely when we commune, and an additional time as well perhaps)? I'm just not sure what to do, or what is best for me.....


----------



## beej6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Forgive me if you have thought of this already, Gabriel...

Is there anyone else in your congregation who is also "commuting" as it were to your church, and lives, say closer to you? with whom you could "carpool" and split the gas cost? (I assume since you are traveling ~90 miles, someone else could be, say, 30 miles from you and willing to share the ride for the last 60 miles.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 28, 2006)

I think B.J. has the best idea. I would go to your elders if it is still an issue. Maybe somebody at Church would be willing to help you with the expense.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I think B.J. has the best idea. I would go to your elders if it is still an issue. Maybe somebody at Church would be willing to help you with the expense.



 Also, Gabe, perhaps the diaconate could provide assistance?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 28, 2006)

........and if the above suggestions do not work out, I do not believe this would be sinful as it would fall under providential hindrances.


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 28, 2006)

Talk to your elders . . . either they'll be able to help you somehow (carpooling, $ for gas) or if they can't, I'm sure that they'd say it would be better to go somewhere than nowhere at all for right now (but I'm also sure that they'd like to know what's going on!).


----------



## Presbyrino (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't know your situation, but do you need to live so far from your home church because of school or a job? If so, then you may want to consider seeking membership in a chuch that is closer to your living area. 
This way you can have fellowship and proper oversight by saints who are closer to your area. 

Now that you commute 180 miles, how do you have fellowship and oversight?


----------



## Reed (May 1, 2006)

You've gotta drive a long way to be under good preaching -- up here in Minnesota it's common for people to drive an hour to be under good preaching.

I know what you mean though... our dependence on driving is starting to back fire on us... 

We used to drive 45 minutes to our church but moved closer so we are now 15 minutes away...


----------



## gene_mingo (May 1, 2006)

I live in a very rural area of Arizona, we have been blessed with a OPC church plant. We get together on thursday nights for prayer and a bible study. My family travels an hour and half each way to attend Sunday worship. It is very taxing, but we love the church. We leave around 8:30 am to make the 10:00am worship. We stay for food and fellowship afterward and sometimes for Sunday school. We are usually home around 5:00pm that night. God has blessed us with the financial ability to do this. There are no reformed churches close to where we live. Talking to the elders is good, but I would urge you to pray. If it is Gods will for you to attend that church then the financial means will be made available. Trust in God that His will for your life is best. Perhaps if it is not financially possible to attend the church you want then God has another fellowship for you.


----------



## beej6 (May 1, 2006)

Even search around at those independent (gulp) churches. I haven't yet found a good list of independent Reformed or Reformed-friendly churches... because they're independent  I know though that my former church was non-denominational for years before we joined the OPC...


----------

